# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  shearing shed renovators

## audrey

hi to all (especially any shearing shed renovators)
would love to share stories.
we are very new to the game and are doing it all ourselves.
are we mad??
audrey  :Happydance:

----------


## watson

G'day Audrey,
Nah..were all a bit sheepish at times.
Welcome aboard....and I hope you find what you want on this forum.
Of course we'd all like to see pics of what your up to.

----------


## audrey

what a beauty ehhhh????

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I used to know a renovated shearing shed near Bathurst.  Never seen one like it since. Only small but the point of difference was that its kitchen and some support rooms were attached at one end and built in brick and stone while the rest of the building was the typically elevated timber and tin structure.  Owners had renovated the stone/brick end as kitchen, bathroom and two bedrooms with the main part of the shed given over to an enormous single living space (even a small shed is as big as an average modern 3 bed house) with the loading bay as a covered verandah.  Result? Massive party palace.  Tried and tested.

----------

